# lexa and klono



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

i am taking lexapro and klonopin anyone have any problems or is it just me


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

what sort of problems are u having on it??


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

i take them together with no side effects yet only been a week though 10mg lexapro 1.0mg klonopin has lexapro helped anyone with dp/dr is what im wondering .... :?: :?:


----------

